

OpenX Sells Off OpenX Source To Developer - ziodave
http://www.socaltech.com/openx_sells_off_openx_source_to_developer/s-0051365.html

======
ziodave
Help me understand this, does this mean we're going to have back an OpenX
_open source_ project?

~~~
ziodave
Here it goes... [http://www.revive-adserver.com/](http://www.revive-
adserver.com/)

------
shawnk
Will a network be able to use this for mobile ads? (Not banners)

